# TURN OFF YOUR CAPSLOCK



## kimzanoni (May 10, 2017)

Dudes, this is the SINGLE of my new 2017 EP, released some days ago.

Hope to hear some feedback of how it sucks on the comment section.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBjGR522Bdc

Also, some upcoming stuff, in case you do not hate it so bad:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLihR09fPPc

Thank you if you listen to it


----------



## TedEH (May 10, 2017)

Generally speaking, I like it. 

The good:
It's pretty well produced.
It's well played, in terms of phrasing being good, and timing is tight, etc.
I'm 99.9% certain the drums are programmed, but well programmed.

The not as good:
I don't know if this is a criticism of your song in particular, but I find a lot of the solo-produced proggy guitar stuff is all starting to sound the same to me. It's a good sound, don't get me wrong, but there's little here to distinguish this from others in a similar genre. Without being told who it was, I can think of two or three albums this could have snuck into without anyone knowing. It could be a matter of the tones/mixing techniques being used- programmed drums, dirty bass, that same almost-scratchy low/mid-gain lead tone... IMO you're 90% of the way there, but need something to stand out.

Good work though.


----------



## kimzanoni (May 11, 2017)

thank you for your feedback my friend, i'll keep that up in mind for my upcoming stuff

best regards


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 15, 2017)

Quite nice.


----------



## kimzanoni (May 21, 2017)

thank you my friend, i really appreciate it


----------



## Winry Ember (Jun 17, 2017)

Dude, this is super groovy!! Yeah!  I LOVE that lead tone at 3:30. Keep it up!


----------



## sezna (Jun 22, 2017)

I, too, love that lead tone. This whole thing is good. I think it does indeed sound like prog but I think you've got a pretty clear style that is still present here.


----------

